# thai Criminal Record check



## aridion

Hi All.
I am applying to Universuty in England this year. They required a CRB from Thailand as I worked in Thailand for 5 years previously between 2004 - 2009. I went to the a thai police station 2 months ago and handed in all the required docs. e.g. proof of address, passport with stamps etc. I brought my Thai gf with me as the thai police didn't seem to have a clue what I wanted. 
Anyway I just received my CRB from thailand in the post. It is all in Thai. I don't even know if it is a proper CRB. I am now in the U.K. It is a white A4 size paper with a Garuda on the top soem thai writing and my name on it. Is this the correct CRB? I hope my thai gf hasn't just gone and messed this up as we are split up by now. Anyone with any experience of the CRB and what should it look like? I wwas told that a crb from Thailand should have a picture of me on it.

Thanks.


----------



## jjk

aridion said:


> Hi All.
> I am applying to Universuty in England this year. They required a CRB from Thailand as I worked in Thailand for 5 years previously between 2004 - 2009. I went to the a thai police station 2 months ago and handed in all the required docs. e.g. proof of address, passport with stamps etc. I brought my Thai gf with me as the thai police didn't seem to have a clue what I wanted.
> Anyway I just received my CRB from thailand in the post. It is all in Thai. I don't even know if it is a proper CRB. I am now in the U.K. It is a white A4 size paper with a Garuda on the top soem thai writing and my name on it. Is this the correct CRB? I hope my thai gf hasn't just gone and messed this up as we are split up by now. Anyone with any experience of the CRB and what should it look like? I wwas told that a crb from Thailand should have a picture of me on it.
> 
> Thanks.


You could also scan the document and email it to a Thai embassy explaning the situation. Or, if there is a Thai restaurant in your neighbourhood go there for diner and ask them......Just a suggestion.

regards,

Jan


----------



## Nelsonn

Thats the normal procedure that checking criminal records everytime.


----------

